
Show HN: Azure Style C# Functions for AWS Lambda - sunnya
http://csharpaws.com
======
sunnya
GitHub project:
[https://github.com/tenor/CSharpAWSLambdaFunctions](https://github.com/tenor/CSharpAWSLambdaFunctions)

